# how to create your own fake rock backgrounds



## ch4dg (Jan 24, 2012)

*hey everyone*

this is a thread to help people create thier own backgrounds

they are very simple to make,
you can make them as simple as you want for example just the background or as complicated and you want with ledges and caves all built in

everything has the same 5 stages
1.get polystrene
2.shape polystyrene
3.grout
4.paint
5.varnish

supplies
polystyrene
liquid nails and toothpicks to stick and hold items together
grout....i use concrete grout as this dries with a nice rock effect finish
paint....spray paint for the base and then acrylics for the extra detail and dry brush effect
varnish.....i use clear matt floor
items you can use to sculpt the poly....heated knifes/spoons/soldering iron/lighter/candles and hands

so lets get started
1.first get some poly








2.shape, i'm gonna add some small plastic dino binos for a feature












3.grout












4.paint












5.varnish












and finished






thanks for reading​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot.

It looks like a fairly simple and inexpensive way to produce great looking backgrounds!!!

I applause your creativity.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for sharing.  I do have one question though. Is the grout, paint and varnish safe for T's?  I have been reading some on this thing called DKS - oh dear, I hope I haven't started trouble since that is a "hot" topic.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Jan 25, 2012)

As long as you use an aquarium grade sealent and let it cure and air out its fine for tarantulas


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 25, 2012)

Embers To Ashes said:


> As long as you use an aquarium grade sealent and let it cure and air out its fine for tarantulas


Thanks for that info.


----------

